# Problème onglets safari ipad mini retina



## Timshou (17 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous je viens d'acquérir un ipad mini rétina et je rencontre un problème au niveau des onglets safari. En effet à la place d'avoir les onglet j'ai trois petits point qui en cliquant dessus fait apparaitre une liste des pages ouvertes.

J'ai chercher partout et impossible de résoudre le problème.

J'espère que l'un d'entre vous a une solution car ce problème est hyper handicapant.


----------



## asseb (17 Novembre 2013)

Les pages ouvertes SONT les onglets sur iOS


----------



## Timshou (17 Novembre 2013)

Oui je sais mais je n'es pas d'onglets juste une liste


----------



## arthurjacky (19 Novembre 2013)

Salut,

J'ai comme toi un ipad mini rétina et comme toi la même disposition des onglets dans safari.

Ce n'est pas grave du tout , tes onglets que tu ouvrent sont regroupés dans les "3 petits points bleus" pour ne pas "saturer " l'écran de ton ipad .
Apple a semble t il bridé le nombre d'ongles dans safari sur ipad contrairement à safari sur iPhone où l'on peut en ouvrir à l'infini.

En espérant avoir répondu à ta question.


----------



## asseb (19 Novembre 2013)

Question, comment on fait pour les fermer ?


----------



## arthurjacky (19 Novembre 2013)

Il suffit de les ouvrir et d'elles fermer ensuite.


----------



## Timshou (20 Novembre 2013)

Non &#231;a ne r&#233;pond pas du tout &#224; ma question vu que tu essai de me convaincre d'abandonner et que les trois petits point sont biens ( pas pour moi ). J'ai donc r&#233;ussi &#224; r&#233;soudre mon probl&#232;me en appelant apple qui ma fait restaurer mon ipad.


----------



## asseb (20 Novembre 2013)

Un petit screenshot pour nous montrer ta disposition actuelle ?


----------

